

Native mobile apps are a stopgap - gandalfgeek
http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/56907845160/native-mobile-apps-are-a-stopgap

======
aggieben
Bah. Nonsense, I say. It's not about connectedness (most of the apps on my
phone are pretty useless without connectedness), it's about UI capability and
user experience and energy consumption. On those measures, mobile browsers
will _never win_ , broadly speaking.

Having said that, I tend to think that building a mobile version of a web app
should go first because it's cheaper. Once you can show that there are
customers using mobile, then you build native apps.

